# Traynor power transformer and Marsland speaker questions



## Arhythmic (Dec 15, 2018)

Hello 
I have a few Traynor amps and on one of them (1973 YGL) the power transformer buzzes. I removed it from the chassis and tried to reseal it with marine grade varnish (like I did on my YBA1 where it worked like a charm) but it still buzzes... So I was wondering if someone knows a place (preferably around Montreal or at least Canada) that can rewind/rebuild that transformer for me? I would like to keep that old iron  but worst case scenario I can always get a brand new Hammond transformer (an overbuild 291ZZ made for the 135W Fender Twin.

Another quick question that I had was about Marsland speakers: I have an YF-40 cab (4X10") that I really like, but one of the speakers distorts undesirably and I was wondering what would be the most cost efficient solution: to repair it or to replace it with another vintage Marsland?
Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## tonenut (Mar 1, 2019)

Way cheaper to buy an old Marsland. Reconing and new voice coil costs around $100 last time I checked. Ebay has lots of old Marslands for cheap. The 15 Watt Princess line from Marsland sounds great in low power amps.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Agree about the Marsland. Unless you buy a kit and do the work yourself just get another. Do pass the old frame on to someone who will try to recone it though. 

Kinda same for the transformer. Unless you want the iron/ bobbin/ sheild caps so it looks original, much easier and cheaper to get a new Hammond.


----------



## Arhythmic (Dec 15, 2018)

Thank you for your suggestions gentlemen! 
All right, so I will start the hunt for the correct Marsland speaker (7363, DGJ9). People generally tend to not like them (I didn't like them in my 1973 Traynor YGL 3 and replaced them with a Celestion Creamback and an Eminence CannabisRex, marvelous combo for that amp!) so I might have a chance to find one relatively quickly.
And I will start saving for a new transformer... 
Thank you again!


----------

